# Dealership oil change vs Indepent shop (Jiffy Lube etc)?



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

Buy a couple 2X6's, stack them 2 or 3 high and change your own oil. It's simple. The filter is changed from the top anyway.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've built up a great distrust for the quick lube places myself. I've had several bad experiences with them. Mostly a bunch of untrained teenagers who could care less about your car! I prefer to do mine myself, only down fall to this is getting the tires rotated. I have to take it somewhere to get that done so I trust the dealer far more than Valvoline or Wal-Mart!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I can change the oil on my Cruze without a jack. The oil drain plug is easily in reach of a wrench or socket, and most oil drain pans will fit underneath. Then the filter is on top. I'd much rather do it this way than EVER let a shop like Jiffy Lube touch my car.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Unfortunately my jack is out of commission leaving me to rely on someone else for an oil change.


 - for an oil change I use Rhino Ramps - no jack. Rotating my tires about 2 weeks ago, my brother has two floor jacks. They have rubber pads on the lift points. For the front he jacked on the frame rail-not the pinch welds - and the rear was jacked from the rear suspension near the wheel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd still trust the dealer over the quick lube. You complain about cut up engine panels, these fools butchered mine and tried to half ass zip tie it back for the Subaru. There is an access panel with phillips screw pop it's for the oil filter and they didn't have the knowledge how to operate that. I'm surprised my fumito valve survived that trip. Since then I would crawl under my snow covered car @ 19 degrees on the cold ground and change the oil myself. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

"Did you change the oil filter? A voice from the hole in the ground, yes sir, I did." So much for Jiffy.

45 year old oil ramps wouldn't work, too steep, had to lay out 30 bucks for Rhino Ramps, were on sale at my O'Reilly's store. Actually I like them, don't weigh a ton, and don't slip while driving up.

Got very angry at my Chevy dealer, wanted to play it safe and had them change the oil filter on my old 04 Cavalier during that 36K bumper to bumper thing. Decided to change the oil myself only to learn that filter was changed, blew my stack, service manager was canned, and promised that would never happen again. Apparently no damage was done, but that new oil sure got dirty in a hurry.

Still got the best deal on my Cruze from them, they already knew I was going to change my own oil. Want 70 bucks to use dexos, couldn't bargain with that, only cost seven bucks more retail, not 40 bucks. And change the filter each time using a genuine Delco. And everything is properly torqued and no oil is spilled.

Another thing they don't do that is part of an oil change is to spray all those rubber bushings with silicone. Get some stupid excuse for a lube, your car doesn't have any zerk fittings.

Son finally started to change his own oil, purchased the ramps, his experience with his dealer, under warranty, nothing wrong with it, after warranty, half the vehicle parts have to be replaced.

Can tell you this, they don't use their top mechanics to change the oil, some high school kid does this. Takes me twenty minutes just to drive to my dealers, about the same time it takes me to change the oil. And everything is documented.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> "Did you change the oil filter? A voice from the hole in the ground, yes sir, I did." So much for Jiffy.
> 
> 45 year old oil ramps wouldn't work, too steep, had to lay out 30 bucks for Rhino Ramps, were on sale at my O'Reilly's store. Actually I like them, don't weigh a ton, and don't slip while driving up.
> 
> ...


As many issues I had in the past with 2 cars with blown engines I'm cool with my dealer changing it. Service bay has big windows overlooking the waiting area so we all can see them if they goof off. I handed them the Mobil 1 Extended with Dexos label and they took care of filter, change, disposal of the oil and history of service records for Carfax( if they report it) and to over satisfy their records if warranty claim for turbo or pistons is needed later on. Sorry they want that much for oil when this I what I was set back.









$25 for 5 qt and $19.72 for dealer filter, change, disposal of old oil, and tax. $44.72 every 7500 or so miles vs my $32 every 3000-4000 miles on my other cars to include the Subaru that would eat 2 qts by that 3000 mile mark.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I only want to say one thing...

Stay away from Jiffy Lube. Bunch of strangers that don't know anything about cars. Had 2 bad experiences in two different jiffy lubes. Never going bavk.

Go to either a dealer or YouTube how to do it yourself. Lol

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't every go to Jiffy Lube. They don't hire techs they hire kids who know nothing about cars and generally have very little interest in the subject. They only care about getting you in and out and your money.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had very good luck at Jiffy Lube over the years. The key is to actually watch the work and discuss what they're doing. I've only had one problem and that was an oil cap that came loose. The oil cap in the Pontiac Transport wasn't screwed on - it was held on like a cork of a wine bottle. My Jiffy Lube paid to clean up the spilled oil.

Unless you do your own oil changes, you have to watch and talk to the guys doing the oil change. At dealerships they tend to be the lower level techs as well. Talking to them and basically getting to know them as a fellow professional really helps the quality of the work.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The one and only time my dad took a car to Jiffy Lube, they overfilled it by 4 qts. Blew every seal right outta the engine. 

Run. Don't look back. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

obermd said:


> I've had very good luck at Jiffy Lube over the years. The key is to actually watch the work and discuss what they're doing. I've only had one problem and that was an oil cap that came loose. The oil cap in the Pontiac Transport wasn't screwed on - it was held on like a cork of a wine bottle. My Jiffy Lube paid to clean up the spilled oil.
> 
> Unless you do your own oil changes, you have to watch and talk to the guys doing the oil change. At dealerships they tend to be the lower level techs as well. Talking to them and basically getting to know them as a fellow professional really helps the quality of the work.


This and this and more of this.

When my lovely Cruze hydro locked I made the mistake of letting it be handled by techs... Well if I would've asked more questions such as what are you NOT replacing I would've pushed for new ecu and new electrical. Big mistake  so watch your car like a hawk whether its at a car wash or at mechanics.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I know everyone cant change their own oil. But for me it just doesn't make since not to. I can get a 5qt jug of "full synthetic oil" which is better than the dealers Dexos at Wal-Mart for $22.00 and a filter for less than $10.00. $30 bucks and 20 minutes! It takes me longer than that to drive to the dealership. Then I have to wait an hour or so for them to do the work. I get a better oil for a fraction of the cost. Full Synthetic at the dealer is about an $80.00 job.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My first local non Dealer Oil change and they left the cap off and oil shot everywhere and it was seriously overfilled. The owner called me a Chomo, have no idea what that meant and I hadn't even discovered what they had done yet. Found out he was an ex local Tribal Cop put in Federal Prision for 2 years for arresting a local Indian woman and forcing her into Sex. He lied to the FBI, didn't work. Heck they wanted to pry off my Onstar mirror to 'tighten' it. Went to the Dealer, got a replacement Oil change, had them tighten the mirror, and had it cleaned for the national price of $39.95!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Holy thread resurrection, Batman!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Guess it depends on where you live, in a small friendly town, had no problems changing my oil in the street, sure don't want to try this in any larger town, with out leg hanging out the front of you vehicle, someone will try to park their vehicle on them.

With my kids at an apartment complex with their own private parking spots, got yelled at just opening the hood to check their fluids, can even get into deep trouble if someone sees you cleaning your windshield. Wife owning a condo in Venezuela is such a place, but someone rear ended her Toyota so you couldn't even close the trunk. Said I am going to do something with that, she said no, but was peeking at me behind her drapes.

After a bit a whole crowd of people were surrounding me watching what I was doing, wasn't easy only had a rusty pair of vise-grips and a screwdriver to work with, even the guards at the gates came over to watch. Nobody tried to stop me, was far to entertaining for them, when I was able to close the trunk, got a huge round of applause, ha, my wife was still peeking out behind her drapes.

Kid had nothing but problems with those quick oil changing places, one of my son's was getting his oil changed by his dealer, but got tired of that. Under warranty, nothing was wrong with his vehicle, afterwards, everything was wrong with it. Came home to daddy to do it here, but finally got his own oil changing ramps. Least tried to tell them to check their own oil, read four quarts over, how about three quart low?

If you are in a situation where you can't change your own oil, any friends or relatives you can visit that will let you do it there?

Ha, all my kids were born and raised with an air compressor in the garage and learned quickly they were dead meat without one, can't even fill their bike tires or a basketball. Practically all purchased made in China crap, but at least better than nothing. One kid brought one over, just dirty contacts, but when the compressor seizes up, dead meat, I can't repair that. Can't even buy replacements parts for this crap, and if you could, will be more expensive than a new one, the faced with a recycling charge to get rid of this crap. 

Why are we, the American people, being quiet about this? Sure hearing about this from me, but only one guy.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Last time I went to Jiffy Lube they left my oil cap off the engine. Luckily it was sitting on the engine in one of the valleys after I drove around all day. That was about 12 years ago and was on my 1998 toyota corolla. I have never went back to any quick change facility after that experience. They put priority on trying to sell me a new filter when I had a kandn drop in filter installed but don't bother double checking the oil cap. Never again. The one item they sell an oil change and they cannot even do that right but want to sell me pvc valves, air filters, and anything else they can up charge me on. Never again. 

The cruze is brain dead simple to change the oil. I don't have to jack it up to get to the drain plug and the filter is on top and is easily accessible. So I either do it myself or take it to my dealer where I bought the car. Of course using Amsoil SS 5w-30 no matter where I go. My dealer is great about using my own oil they have no problems with me bringing it in and have them using my oil. 

Good luck.


----------



## GeneralDriver (Aug 2, 2016)

I had 9 cars so far (since age 19), and I have never gone to a dealer or a tech for an oil change. The only reason I would go for mechanic would be something with the engine or timing belt/chain change or clutch or AT. Oil or muffler or trans gear oil or new radiator etc...I'll take care of those. Or.. if I run into a problem that I just can't figure out no matter what.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL the banned and deleted post is how this got bumped. Usually when I see a like on a post from years ago thats why. I don't think i was even a Mod yet and I don't think XR was even Amsoil dealer yet. 

Since my post, I still been doing the dealer changes with Amsoil SS. Swapped even the trans fluids via dealer and they covered the trans that Amsoil couldn't save from being under filled from the factory. If you seen my history between then and now, my reasoning for dealer changes is seamless warranty claims both Powertrain and Extended.

In reference to my cut engine shield post back then, Jiffy Lube was part of the reason for said cut engine shield in the first place.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

[h=1]*Dealership oil change vs Indepent shop*[/h]
Isn't this like comparing to walking into a cave, may find treasure or something in there will pound the crap out of you.

Or encountering women, some may be very nice, others will try to take away everything you got.

Never learn until you try.

Or maybe its you, this guy looks pretty nice, lets do him a good job changing his oil, or, I don't like his looks, lets screw him.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> my reasoning for dealer changes is seamless warranty claims both Powertrain and Extended.


I find taking my car to my local dealer for oil changes also alleviates allot of headache for warranty work, Not once have I had any problems getting my car repaired or my concerns looked into thoroughly.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I find taking my car to my local dealer for oil changes also alleviates allot of headache for warranty work, Not once have I had any problems getting my car repaired or my concerns looked into thoroughly.


If I never looked at what I signed, I would have never known I had 3 drain plugs replaced in 3 years besides the fill for the trans when I went to change it. It got mangled in 3 axle swaps. I also was a oil hoarder when I did change my oil on previous cars. Subaru won't be at a dealership besides the Open Recalls I wasn't able to get to when it wasn't running.


----------

